# Frostbite in dogs?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I was wondering if someone had a picture of a frostbittin dog? I think my dog may have gotten it when we were out hunting. Though it could be just sores from cattails. The sores look red and irritated. Some were bleeding and swollen. The sores are on the front of here legs mainly up by the armpit. Any help would be apprieciated!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

probably just abrasion go to the store and get some hydrocortisone creme and put it on the spots three times a day and keep the dog out of the field until it heals


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree with Bobm. Simply due to the location you describe


----------

